# non si creano executables [RISOLTO]

## nikolis

come faccio a risolvere sto problema, non riesco a compilare niente 

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/wget-1.10.2 to /

 * Previously fetched: wget-1.10.2.tar.gz MD5  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Previously fetched: wget-1.10.2.tar.gz size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Previously fetched: wget-1.10.2-gentoo-0.2.tar.bz2 MD5  :Wink:  ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Previously fetched: wget-1.10.2-gentoo-0.2.tar.bz2 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking wget-1.10.2.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking wget-1.10.2-gentoo-0.2.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking wget-1.10.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/wget-1.10.2/work

>>> Unpacking wget-1.10.2-gentoo-0.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/wget-1.10.2/work

 * Applying Gentoo patches ...

 *   001_all_wget-1.9.1-locale.patch ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   002_all_wget-passive-ftp-by-default.patch ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   010_all_wget-1.10-ptimer-gettimeofday.patch ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   020_all_wget-1.10.2-static-link.patch ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying Mandrake patches ...

 *   002_all_wget-etc-not-usr-local-etc.patch ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   003_all_wget-print-percentage.patch ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   004_all_wget-url-password.patch ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/wget-1.10.2/work/wget-1.10.2 ...

 * econf: updating wget-1.10.2/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating wget-1.10.2/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --sysconfdir=/etc/wget --with-ssl --enable-opie --enable-digest --enable-ipv6 --enable-nls --disable-debug --without-socks --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure: configuring for GNU Wget 1.10.2

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/wget-1.10.2/work/wget-1.10.2/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-misc/wget-1.10.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1543:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 938:   Called src_compile

  wget-1.10.2.ebuild, line 38:   Called econf '--sysconfdir=/etc/wget' '--with-ssl' '--enable-opie' '--enable-digest' '--enable-ipv6' '--enable-nls' '--disable-debug' '--without-socks'

  ebuild.sh, line 539:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

binutils-config -l

 [1] i586-pc-linux-gnu-2.17 *

gcc-config -l

Available compilers for CTARGET i586-pc-linux-gnu

  [1]   i586-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/vanilla

Available compilers for CTARGET i686-pc-linux-gnu

  [2]   i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/vanilla

Activated profiles:

  i586-pc-linux-gnu *       i586-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/vanilla

  i686-pc-linux-gnu         i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/vanilla

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1_pre4-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1/vanilla, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-reiser4-r1-smp i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-reiser4-r1-smp i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 2.0.0_rc1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -xN -ffast-math"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/NX/etc /usr/NX/home /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/ /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -xN -ffast-math"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en it gr en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay /usr/local/gentopia /usr/local/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 7Zip X a52 aac accessibility acpi ada aim alsa amarok apache2 arts artswrappersuid asf audiofile avahi avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cdda chm cjk clearcase cli commercial config_wizard cpudetection crypt css cups dbus dga dlloader dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 eds effects emboss encode esd evo exscalibar ext-man ext-rtf ext-tex extraicons extramodules fame fat ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash foomatic-db foomaticdb fortran freetype gcj gdbm gif gimpprint glitz gnokii gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hfs icq ieee1394 imap imlib inkjar ipod ipv6 irc irda isdnlog jabber jack java jfs joystick jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos kqemu krb4 lcd libao libcaca libclamav libg++ libwww live livecd lj lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo mad mail matroska mikmod mjpeg mmx mono motif moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mp3 mpeg msn musepack musicbrainz mysql mythtv ncurses network new-login nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg ole openexr opengl pam pam_console pascal pcmcia pcre pda pdf pdflib perl php plugin png postgres povray ppds pppd pwdb python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime quotas rar rdesktop readline real reflection reiser4 reiserfs rss ruby samba scanner sdl session skins slp sms sndfile speech speex spell spl spreadsheet sql sse sse2 ssl stream streams subversion svg switch_all_desktops sysfs tcpd theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode v4l v4l2 vcd visualization voice vorbis weather webservices wifi win32codecs winbind wmf wxwindows xfs xine xinerama xml xmms xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc yahoo zeroconf zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_en linguas_it linguas_gr linguas_en_GB userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTSLast edited by nikolis on Fri Sep 15, 2006 1:17 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## comio

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -xN -ffast-math"
> 
> 

 

leva quel -xN  e riprova... cosa serve -xN?

ciao

----------

## edux

Ma scusa, tu hai un pentium4, come hai anche specificato nelle CFLAGS, e nel profilo di gcc hai selezionato un compilatore per 586.

Cambialo a 686, poi credo dovresti ricompilare le glibc.

----------

## comio

 *edux wrote:*   

> Ma scusa, tu hai un pentium4, come hai anche specificato nelle CFLAGS, e nel profilo di gcc hai selezionato un compilatore per 586.
> 
> Cambialo a 686, poi credo dovresti ricompilare le glibc.

 

ottima osservazione  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## nikolis

 *edux wrote:*   

> Ma scusa, tu hai un pentium4, come hai anche specificato nelle CFLAGS, e nel profilo di gcc hai selezionato un compilatore per 586.
> 
> Cambialo a 686, poi credo dovresti ricompilare le glibc.

 

come si cambia?

----------

## nikolis

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *nikolis wrote:*   
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -xN -ffast-math"
> 
>  
> ...

 

-xN l'ho  trovato sul forum di intel  sarebbe northwood.... e poi se lo dici tu lo levo subito   :Wink: 

----------

## edux

```
eselect compiler
```

Con questo puoi cambiare il compilatore. Se non ce l'hai usa gcc-config -h, ti spiega come cambiarlo.

----------

## Luca89

[ROMPIBALLE_MODE]Quando posti output di comandi utilizza il tag [code], rende il post piÃ¹ leggibile[/ROMPIBALLE_MODE]  :Wink: 

----------

## nikolis

eselect compiler  set i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/vanilla

Successfully set compiler for i686-pc-linux-gnu to i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/vanilla.

grazie risolto

----------

## nikolis

scusate ma continua ad avere il profilo cosi:

```
gcc-config -l

Available compilers for CTARGET i586-pc-linux-gnu

  [1]   i586-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/vanilla

Available compilers for CTARGET i686-pc-linux-gnu

  [2]   i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/vanilla

Activated profiles:

  i586-pc-linux-gnu *       i586-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/vanilla

  i686-pc-linux-gnu         i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1/vanilla
```

----------

## richard77

In realtà non c'entra nulla con il tuo problema, però non ho potuto fare a meno di notare che 

Dovresti razionalizzare le USE flag: meno in /etc/make.conf e di più in /etc/portage/package.use

(e qui i realtà qualcosa potrebbe c'entrare): stai usando ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86": è sconsigliato accettare TUTTI i pacchetti instabili, può portare a problemi difficili da risolvere. Usa /etc/portage/package.keywords.

Hai provato a installare il gcc stabile?

----------

## Cazzantonio

se sei sul ramo "unstable" non dovresti venire sul forum a lamentare problemi... dovresti arrivare con le soluzioni   :Wink: 

----------

## edux

Setta il compilatore con eselect compiler, poi dai un env-update e gcc dovrebbe essere diventato quello nuovo.

Poi prova a ricompilare le glibc, eventualmente se ti da ancora errori posta l'output.

----------

## nikolis

ragazzi tutto ok

```
gcc-config -l
```

al posto di -l si mette il numero della propria arc...       1 i386, 2 i486 ecc...

risolto.

P.S. comunque ricompilo tutto da capo senza accept_keywords..... se no cazzantonio mi mangia vivo   :Very Happy: 

----------

